# heater doenst blow hot



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

can somebody tell me why my heater wont blow hot. i drove for about 30 miles and it still wasnt close to hot. it was about 20 degress this morning. i dont know if that has anything to do with it. is there something i need to do to make it hot again? kinda sucks freezing for a 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

check to see if coolant is flowing through your heater core...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

that doesnt sound too good


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Did the temperature guage move at all? It can take a long time to warm up in sub-freezing temperatures. If the coolant never wams up, you'll never get hot air.

Also, are the HVAC controls working properly?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Did the temperature guage move at all?*


it hasnt moved much in the last few months. i had to replace the gauge cluster from one at a junk yard. so it isnt the original. at most it prolly goes a 1/4inch above the cold mark. this is prolly a really dumb question but, would it help to replace that?



bahearn said:


> *Also, are the HVAC controls working properly? *


yeah well i think so. i had a bulb f' up on me. it went out but when i pulled the bulb out it came on. but with the controls, what possibly could be messed up in there?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

James said:


> *check to see if coolant is flowing through your heater core... *


how?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*ANother option*

If that gauge is accurate it means that your thermostat is probably stuck open. IF so just replace it and it should solve most of your issues.


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

Check your t-stat. Do this by letting your car warm up for a few minutes and the top radiator hose should have pressure and feel warm. The lower hose should feel about the same. This will also let you know if your water pump is working. Cool no pressure lower hose bad waterpump or stuck shut t-stat. I replaced the tempature sensor on a 94 se because of very little movement, but it had heat.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Stuck shut*

If it was stuck shut would't the car be overheating?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: ANother option*



wes said:


> *If that gauge is accurate it means that your thermostat is probably stuck open. IF so just replace it and it should solve most of your issues. *


im gonna replace that and the oil pressure sender(small leak) this weekend. could someone give me some instruction on where this(thermostat) is at and how to do it? nothin detailed. just a "quicky"


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Recently, I was driving in really cold weather and I was waiting for the heater to heat up. About ten minutes passed before I realized that the AC button was on. I turned it off and presto - the heat started flowing. It's a simple solution that you've probably already checked, but you never know.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*ga16tosr20*, JWT is in the process of trying to adapt the 6-speed to an SR20. For the 5-speed, try a junkyard. If they don't have it, they can check around the country.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

My 95 GA16 did the same thing. I replaced my t-stat and it fixed the problem. It would take me a minimum of half an hour to get heat. Now it takes me a few mins. It is pretty easy to replace, just be careful taking it out. It's cheap too. Any auto parts store should carry it.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

dozier ---> def. tried the ac button already 

dono200sx ---> just got back from the parts store. they dont have neither my t-stat or oil pressure sender in stock. so i have to spend another day freezing my ass off driving.

*bahearn ---> any idea on how much its gonna go for? and...try a junkyard for the JDM 5-speed? u really think a yard might have one?*


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *dono200sx ---> just got back from the parts store. they dont have neither my t-stat or oil pressure sender in stock. so i have to spend another day freezing my ass off driving.* [/B]


That's wierd. i'm guessing that since you are asking for an SR20 tranny, that you have the SR20 in your car. What parts store did you go to? I know Autozone carries it, but I don't know about any stores near you. You can go to their website, and at worst order it online. The part for the SR20 (part # 810-170) is $6.99+s&h. Don't forget you will also more than likely need a new gasket. That shouldn't be more than 99 cents. www.autozone.com I always go to either Autozone or O'Reilly's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

huh?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

dono200sx said:


> *That's wierd. i'm guessing that since you are asking for an SR20 tranny, that you have the SR20 in your car. What parts store did you go to? I know Autozone carries it, but I don't know about any stores near you. You can go to their website, and at worst order it online. The part for the SR20 (part # 810-170) is $6.99+s&h. Don't forget you will also more than likely need a new gasket. That shouldn't be more than 99 cents. www.autozone.com I always go to either Autozone or O'Reilly's. *


i went to advanced auto parts. the haynes manual say we can use RTV sealant but im thinkin the gasket would be cheaper to buy. i have a GA in my car right now but the reason im asking for a JDM SR tranny is cause i have a bluebird im building on. so i figured i could get the tranny to compliment the motor. its not gonna be a daily driver and i know it will get shitty highway mileage.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *ga16tosr20, JWT is in the process of trying to adapt the 6-speed to an SR20. For the 5-speed, try a junkyard. If they don't have it, they can check around the country. *


ima call 'em tomorrow. thanks for the info.:thumbup:


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Dono, did you say it was EASY to change your t-stat? What weird planet are you living on? Maybe you have smaller hands than me...

That was such a PITA part to change. Really suprised me to. T-Stats are usually really easy. Then again, it doesn't help that Nissan put it on the BACK on the engine, covered up by the AC hoses and the intake manifold.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Probably the only things "easy" to change on this engine are the upper and lower radiator hoses. They are still up front. But yeah, T-stat in back, situated between the firewall and all the pulleys.  

It sure was a lot easier back on my ex's B12! The 'stat was right up front. Okay, it wasn't "easy" but I managed okay. I think as long as you have a nice big catch pan for the coolant, and you take off the splash guard from underneath, then jack up the car and take off the passenger side wheel (not in that order) you should be able to reach it okay. Might as well replace the heater hoses and water bypass hose while you're at it...probably using genuine Nissan parts would be the best way to go, due to the fact that the hoses are already pre-formed to fit in the tight spaces! Hardest one I worked on so far was a 1986 Toyota Cressida...and I happen to have fairly skinny hands... 

Good luck!


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

wes:
"If it was stuck shut would't the car be overheating?"


Depends if it's stuck open or stuck closed. If it's stuck open then the car is never heating up at all... thus no heat..

Which is what I would bet is the problem.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*HUH*

Right, stuck shut means the T-stat is not opening, that's what I meant. 

The T-stat is a PITA to replace though. I wound up doing an oil change at the same time and was able to remove the hose and t-stat housing from underneath. Made it a bit easier.


----------

